

Android is the new Win32, the new Java and the new Flash - pavlov
http://blog.neonto.com/?p=291

======
terrywilcox
If you told me my product was the new Win32, the new Java, and the new Flash,
I'd immediately apologize and kill it.

It's like being labeled "a young Justin Bieber".

~~~
pavlov
If you were a CEO and your product had Win32-like traction, how would the
board react when you told them that you want to kill the product because it's
too popular? :)

Android certainly doesn't have hipster credibility. It's often pretty clunky.

Then again, software runtimes are not indie bands: there's no reward for being
exclusive.

